# MF40 Indusrial Owners or Mechs who know this machine



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

I am in a position where I need you guys. If you know this machine, I could use the help. I have worked as a Mech for over 32 years so this is not a casual appeal. feel free to direct email to [email protected] Time is money but, friendships can last a lifetime.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

*MF40 owners*

assistance no longer required, Located special tooling needed


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This scooted right by! Sorry you didn't get much response. Glad you found what you were looking for!
What issues where you having, and do you have them sorted now?


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

Actually still in the phase of trying to locate hard to find parts. Since Massey archive is no longer available from AGCO I cannot find Hitch cover details for later production MF40's. I had to take a chance they still used the same 3PH on the early 40B's and bought a 40B service manual. So I have the assembly and adjustment covered. Still needing about 6 parts, but it just takes time to research the aftermarket p/n's. Hopefully I can get everything here the first week in January. Thanks for responding


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

*MF40 project continues*

Well after months of research, finding parts, and tooling. I am very close to getting this unusual old girl going again. I do have some questions about this system. What I have is an early version of the 40B 3 point system without IPTO. It was somewhat difficult to track down as The hitch cover, The diff case and the rear cover of the pump all had casting numbers 1 number prior to what is shown in any of the parts books I could find. (not the revision numbers) It has a MKIII pump, Adjustable pressure control valve, Hitch cover without dashpots, Less pressure control. Position control lever has a constant pumping function.

I have all of the tooling to finish the initial adjustments except the bushings for the MFN1080-D, If anyone has a Nuday No. 6089 bushing I just need the outside dimension. Otherwise it's best guess measuring pictures.

I will have to assemble and adjust this by using the 40B manual, and based off some of the damage I found be very conservative with hydraulic pressures. I am mostly concerned with preventing ram arm over run. I don't want to risk cracking the cover. 

Question: What limits ram arm travel up when the position control is in the constant pumping position? 

On good advice I was going to limit system pressure to 2700 P.S.I. instead of the 2950-3100 P.S.I shown in the 40B manual.

Does anyone have a copy of the operators manual for a 40B? I would be interested in the section for the 3 point hitch.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated
thx Jim


----------

